# Play recordings on AppleTV - Airplay?



## bucketheadmn (Jun 6, 2016)

I am trying to decide between the 4 tuner Roamio and the Bolt. I am leaning towards the Bolt, but want to make sure that I can stream recorded shows to another room through my AppleTV. My current Premiere does not allow me to do this - I have read various blog postings that it is possible, but want clarification from actual users of the Bolt before jumping in head first.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

Are you referring to using the TiVo iOS app on an iPhone or iPad and have it mirrored or outputted to an AppleTV via AirPlay? If so, wouldn't that be dependent on the capability of the iOS app and not from where the recording is coming from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucketheadmn (Jun 6, 2016)

beyondthetech said:


> Are you referring to using the TiVo iOS app on an iPhone or iPad and have it mirrored or outputted to an AppleTV via AirPlay? If so, wouldn't that be dependent on the capability of the iOS app and not from where the recording is coming from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and no - from my understanding. The iOS app works just fine to manage my Premiere, but will not let me download or watch a show on my iPhone or AppleTV. At least I have not been able to get it to work. So whether this a limitation of my Premiere or the iOS app I am not sure.

I am really hoping for someone to confirm that they have been able to use the iOS app to stream from a Bolt to an AppleTV.

I do not want to get a Mini as the room that the other TV is in does not have ethernet or coax for MOCA and the TV is used for streaming mainly - which the AppleTV does much better and includes any purchased movies as well.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

bucketheadmn said:


> Yes and no - from my understanding. The iOS app works just fine to manage my Premiere, but will not let me download or watch a show on my iPhone or AppleTV. At least I have not been able to get it to work. So whether this a limitation of my Premiere or the iOS app I am not sure.
> 
> I am really hoping for someone to confirm that they have been able to use the iOS app to stream from a Bolt to an AppleTV.
> 
> I do not want to get a Mini as the room that the other TV is in does not have ethernet or coax for MOCA and the TV is used for streaming mainly - which the AppleTV does much better and includes any purchased movies as well.


I bought a $15 TP-Link WR702N for my TiVo Mini, turned it into Wi-Fi client, then plugged it into the Ethernet port and powered it through the Mini's USB port. Streams perfectly over Wi-Fi without any available Ethernet or coax connection.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007PTCFFW

But when I get home, I'll give AirPlaying from the iOS app a shot. Too bad that TiVo didn't make their free app work on the AppleTV as well, as that would likely hurt their TiVo Mini sales.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucketheadmn (Jun 6, 2016)

beyondthetech said:


> I bought a $15 TP-Link WR702N for my TiVo Mini, turned it into Wi-Fi client, then plugged it into the Ethernet port and powered it through the Mini's USB port. Streams perfectly over Wi-Fi without any available Ethernet or coax connection.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007PTCFFW
> 
> ...


Thanks. I use a TP-Link AC750 to hardwire my Premiere as it is quite a ways from my router and the wireless dongle isn't the greatest. If the Bolt doesn't work with mirroring from iOS then I am not sure I'll be upgrading as that is really the main reason. Already have a couple AppleTV's that I can use.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

bucketheadmn said:


> Thanks. I use a TP-Link AC750 to hardwire my Premiere as it is quite a ways from my router and the wireless dongle isn't the greatest. If the Bolt doesn't work with mirroring from iOS then I am not sure I'll be upgrading as that is really the main reason. Already have a couple AppleTV's that I can use.


Just successfully tested AirPlay mirroring of the TiVo app to my Apple TV 4th generation from my iPhone 6s Plus. Mirroring must be enabled to get video and audio, or it will only output the sound to the AppleTV while the video remains on the device.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucketheadmn (Jun 6, 2016)

beyondthetech said:


> Just successfully tested AirPlay mirroring of the TiVo app to my Apple TV 4th generation from my iPhone 6s Plus. Mirroring must be enabled to get video and audio, or it will only output the sound to the AppleTV while the video remains on the device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thanks!!! Time to call in and get that great big $25 discount for current TiVO users......


----------

